# Don't forget Starz this weekend, its free



## Guest (Mar 8, 2002)

Do the existing customers see the 1-800 no's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2002)

Yep they do since its the same feed for everyone


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

I finally get a taste of an analog cable premium. And I thought E* sucked. Gee!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

The PQ on all the Starz channels is awsome, I wish every channel look that good. I watched some of 'Bring It On' last night, it was funny but in a stupid way.


----------

